# .  (, , , )

## -

.      ,     .

----------

..        ?

----------


## Sergei001

:Wow:

----------


## .

?   :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

(  )    ?*.*,       (      - .?),      ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,      .

----------


## tit

:         ( )?  ,          ,       .    ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## tolik_unix

" " ( . ..) (, , 2008)
 5.   




> ( - ),      06.11.2001 N 454- "      " (        ,    ).          ,       .
>          ,   (,  , , , , ,  )    ,     ( ).  ,    :
> -   ;
> -  ;
> -   ( ).
>  ,  ()     .
>         ,       .  ,       50%     .
>  ()      (   )      , ..   ,     .
>      ,  ,        .
> ...

----------


## 73

.    ,             .

----------


## Elenge

,  :
   ,    .
       ,   .     3 ,   5   )).     ,   .
      ,     .
        .

----------


## .

> ,   .     3 ,   5   ))


       .

----------


## Elenge

?    ?       .
      ))   ...  :yes: 
  ,     ))

----------


## .

5  129-



> 5.             1   , _  ,    "", "" - ""_,              2   ,   ,    "" - "",              .  ,      1            ,           ,   VI   .


  -  ""

----------


## ˸

> 


    ,

----------


## Elenge

,  .        ))

----------


## efreytor

*Elenge*,


> ))


       ...

----------


## aquamarin

...


,   , , ,         ,      ,         -       ?
  ,  :         ",  " -     ,   :Redface:

----------


## .

-

----------


## aquamarin

.., ,     ? :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

*aquamarin*,   ...

----------


## Elenge

,         ?     ?          400 .  ? :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

...   ..
*Elenge*,         ... ...    ..

----------


## aquamarin

> ,         ?     ?          400 .  ?


 .
     :       :Wink: 
   .

----------


## aquamarin

> *aquamarin*,   ...


 ?   ,     .  .       :Love:

----------


## efreytor

> ?   ,     .  .


     ...             ..       .

----------


## aquamarin

efreytor,,

----------

()

----------


## nefi

!   , ,          ( ""),              - *28.75.27* (     ,     ).        .

    , ,     ,     (  )  .      " ".

:         ,   ,            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

()
, 10-       :Embarrassment:

----------


## nefi

*LegO NSK*, .       ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## nefi

! 

          . 17.02.2010 .         36.12 (8-  ) - "      ".   ,     12-  , ..    ,      (28.75.27 - "     ,     ")       . 

     713  01.12.2005     55  20.02.2006  ,   ,     ,     .

           0,9 %,    ,  1,30%    .

,   ?
    ,    ? 
 ,          ,          ? 
         ? 
    1,3?

----------


## nefi

713,     ?     ?  :Frown: 


> 10.      -  ,  ,            ,    ,       .          .

----------


## ˸

> .


     ?  ,     ?

----------


## nefi

*˸*
    ,     ,        .  ,       .        - 28.75.27,     .       - 36.12,        ,  . 

  ,        ,      ?   -      713. 




> ?


.      31.12.2010   ,        .   ,        .

----------


## nefi

*.*,     ?   ?

----------


## TwiceCapiccino

.  .     1,2    .  . , ,,    .   0,8.       . ,   ,        " 14001", . ,    ,  1     500 .     15 .         -    .   .      ,   .. :Speaking:

----------


## .

> 15 .


  :Wink:  
,

----------


## Na28ta

*TwiceCapiccino*,          ?  -,   ...

----------

,    :  ,     ,    .            ? (,   )      ,     .    , 1 .    6%.     .

----------


## feelings

-        ,      ,    ,   ,   ,   ,        ?

----------


## .

.  ,     .       ?

----------


## feelings

.         -     ?

   ,         ..

----------


## .

?      ,         .  , . 
     ,  ,   .    4 ,    40

----------


## feelings

...  , ,    4     ()       ,

----------


## .

*feelings*,   ,    .      ,

----------

,  ,  ,          .:    (51.33- ),         ,     .-52.27.3-.   (     )        ,      ,      ,          , ..-52.62(    ).         ? .

----------


## .



----------

,    ,     ! -..    ,   .!!!!

----------

5.   

.5.       ,              1   ,   ,    "", "", "",               2   ,   ,    "", "", "",              ()   -  , ,         ,   ,              .  ,      1            ,           ,   VI   .
.2.
)   ,   ;

)   ,         ;

)         :
      ;
       ;


)       ;

  -   -.

  :
 25.    ()  ,     

1.            ,       ,    ()    ,    .

   -   5 .

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Freez

, !
    15 

52.48      
* 52.48.39      ,    * 
     .      ,      
52.63	    .
:           ,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Freez

!
      ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116569/

----------


## Freez

:
  -         ?

----------

.
   6%
      100 000 
        .
        .
   ?

        ?

----------

, .....
   - 
  2011      60.22 ( /  ).         .
   19.12.2011 03-11-11/318 ,            ,     ,            ,  . 23 .

    .... 
     .....    ???

----------


## .

.    .          ,

----------

.
   6%
      100 000 
        .
        .
   ?

        ?

----------

> .    .          ,


,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

?
   .      .

----------


## .

> .


 ?     ?

----------

,  .      52,11    ,    .      ,      .       6%     70.20.2.  ,                  ,      .      -    ,  ,    ,  .       ???          .            ???

----------

. , ,        ( ,   )    ,       ?
 ,            ,             ?
      ,    ?? ,       ,       ,    ?
       ,  .

----------


## ˸

> 52,11    ,    .


      ?

----------


## ˸

> ,


:,,...

----------


## raid177

.  


 31.08.2006 . N 18-11/3/76627@

:    ,       ,        ,     (     )?

:    ,     ,        ,  ,      ,         (. 2  ).

  23                   .

   ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .

   1  49    ,        ,  ,        ,      ,   .   ,    ,          ().

,        ,   .

    ""  ""  2  5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( -  N 129-)         ,   ,        ().

         ,    .      ,           .

,    ""  2  5  N 129-,             .

            2   ,   ,    ""-"",            (. 5 . 5  N 129-).

  22.1  N 129-             :

)        ,   ;

)     ,      ( ,   ,     ,   );

)  ,              ,    ,      ( ,   ,     ,   );

)  ,               ,     ,      ( ,   ,     ,    );

)      ,     ,    ,               ( ,    ,    ,     ,          );

)  ,    ,     ,       ( ,   ,     ,       );

)    ,           ,     ,   ( ,    ,    ,     ,  ,    ,     ,      ,      );

)    ,         ,     ,        ,     ,               ,     ,   ( ,   ,     ,  );

)     .

     "    "           ( N 211001)              .          .

    5  5  N 129-  ,               , :

- ,   ;

-    (),         ;

-   ;

-             ,    ,      ;

-      .

   3  14.25       ,   ,         ,          ,     .

 ,     ,    ,      .




 2- 
..

----------


## kovaleva_lena

,  , ,,           14001, :
      ?
  ?
    ?

----------

.  ,        ,    ,       ,   " .5.       ,              1   ,   ,    "", "", "". 
-      ?       ? .

----------


## .

2009  ,     
 .

----------

. -  .         ,    ,       ,  ,      .    ( - ).    ,        .   ,          .    (    )

----------


## .

> .


  .

----------

. ,        ,    )))

----------


## elenah9

.  6%  +  (,   ..),      .      ( ).          ?

----------


## .

.        ,

----------


## elenah9

.,  !
           ,   ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## elenah9

,    ?                          .    ,       .

----------


## .



----------

!    ....        \     .    0,6%              3   ?      01.30?    ?

----------


## .

?  ? 
            .

----------


## 11363

.   ,          (  ),      .            ?

----------

!    -  ,     .
  ,     - 
"[92.31.22]   , , , ,      ,    "

  - 46 ,  ,     ""  ""

,   "92.31.1       "

 , ,  
"52.6     
52.61.1    () 
52.63      "
     ,      !   ,       3  5 -    !

   "  "   ,   -     ?

     " , , , ,      ,    "   ,        ??
.

----------


## .

> ,     ""  ""


 .

----------

!      ,      ?

----------


## .

?      .

----------

!   :-)

----------

!         - 52.63 - "    ".   .            . .       . .      .     , ..         2  3 . 2012  (   - 2 . 2012 .).     . 3 . 346.28  .     2  3 . ,    .         , ,       !!!!!!,   2 . . -  1 .   .    .     .    ,  1)         ,      2)    ???  .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,    -   ,    .       ?       .      -  .    ,    ,   ,     ,       ,   "    ",     ,    ,  


> 2  3 . ,


.

----------

.    .         . ,       ,       .          -          -   -  ,  .

----------

. "    2009  ,     
 .      "
    ???

----------


## Andyko

2.

----------

.        .      .          .       ,         .     ,   .   .

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

. 
   . 
      .     .            .       ,         ,   . 
   ! 
  ,         ,             ,    .

   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


.

----------

.  .      2012.     -80%   .        .    -        ?           -.    -    2013.

----------

))).  :     ,  ,   ,    ,  ,      ,    72.2 (       ).      .    ,   ,   72.2   ,    , ,      , .  ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*, ?        .        -  .          .

----------


## Andyko

...
     :

  ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,        .      .   -    ?     ,   .  .    ,    ,     ?

    .           :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=478634 

 5.     :

  2012          !
1.       2012.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (.. 20  ).    .      ,     0  .
2.            (  ).  -1152016     23.01.2012 N -7-3/13@)    21  (.. 20  ).     25 .
3.    . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  ,    ,            [/B].    .

----------


## Andyko

> .      .


    ,      ,

----------


## Na28ta

.    !    ,   .    .    ,        .      .     ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,  .  -     .        ?  ,  


> ,





> .


   ,    .      , ..        -,     .     :

    ,   ,       /?
 : .  ,   . 

        ,     ,       .     .      .  ,      .

----------


## Andyko

*Na28ta*,       .
             .

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*, .    .    .   ,        ,  . .., **,     ,  .

        5  2010 . N 03-11-06/3/17:
"...  , ,  ,      ,             ,    ,       . 374 ,    ,      ,             ,             ,     (    ),    ."

   - ,  - ,     ,               /.

, ,              ,       / .  ,      ,   ,   ,    3-   !    .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*, ,     .      .    .  .           ,      .    ,        
       . .             .     /      . 
      , .       .  .



> , ,              ,       / .


      .       (,     ),         ?                  
     .  ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,      ,        . ...     ,     ,      , ,        ,      +/.     .

   ,     .         .     ?     .  -          ?




> (,     ),         ?                  
>      .  ,    ,    ,     .


*.*,     ,       -   ,       ,   -  ,           1.. ,         ,   -  ,        (,  , )     .?    ,      ,     ,     . *.*,          , ,      - : 

 7.     
...

 8.     :
 ,     7 :
....

 9.     +
,     7 : 
...

 10.     +
,    7+8 : 
...

    .  ,        .        (     ,  ,  , ),    .

----------


## .

> .


       ,      .        ,      . ,     ,         :Frown:  
  -         9  10  .       .          ,       .     .      "     "   .    ,   ,      .
 ,           .
       ,   
      .       .       ,   ...

----------

. ,   . Andyko : "   ",       ,   2012 ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

**,       ,   ,     !      Andyko,   ,   .       ,    , ...     ,     ,    ( 01.01.13 -   ,  ). ..     ,  ..       (       ),     +.       (   )    ,       ,            (     ),     +        ( ,      ).

.. ,     ,    ,   ,                      ,         .  ,   ,  ,   . ..  ,               .  ,        (     ), , ,        ...

----------

Na28ta, .  ,    ,   .     .

----------

,  :    90,  ,  ,  ,     ,       (.. ,    -   ,   -   ).  - . 
 -    ( ) +          ? 
!

----------

,

----------

,       :Smilie: 
   -        ,          ?

----------

.

----------


## mirage19m

.        (      ).      ?  ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## mirage19m

> .


    ,      ?

----------

*mirage19m*,     , .  ,

----------


## .

*mirage19m*,     ,       ))

----------


## mirage19m

> *mirage19m*,     , .  ,


   ?

----------

16 
   ,   .       .

 .122     20%   .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

! 
   .  . 
     50.30.2    ,   ,   37.10     .    , ..   ,       ,    ,    .       , ,            ,    80 2 - !        ,   10 000   13   8 200   .           50.20 -      ,     50.30.2    ,   . 
                   .        .         ""   -   ,   ,     ,        ?
    ?     ""  "" ? )))

----------


## .

.     ,   ,    .

----------

.,        ?  ? ..      ?     ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ?    ,      - ?
  ,     ,   ,    -   .

----------

.    (  *2)      2   ,      ?   ,     80 2,   1800*80 ?

----------


## .

!  ,    ,  ,       .      .
 1.   ,        ?        24001? 
2.    -2     ?

----------


## .

> ,     80 2,   1800*80 ?







> ,        ?        24001?


 .     ,     .       .     




> -2     ?


       ,     ,

----------


## .



----------


## .



----------


## ignevandolya

! 
 ,  (  )       . 
       ,         ?    ?
!

----------


## .

,   . ,    ,     :Wink:

----------


## ignevandolya

> ,   . ,    ,


.  -          .
   ?          ,       ?

----------


## .

*ignevandolya*,  ,      .      .      ?

----------


## ignevandolya

> *ignevandolya*,  ,      .      .      ?


  ,     ,   .         - 18 .    -         .

----------


## goti

*.*,     .
    15/10/2013 03-11-11/42962      ,     ,    . 



> ,               ,         ,          ,        .  ,   ,    ,      ,              ,             ,    ,     ,        ,      ,           23 "    " .


  ,        ,         ,      .           - ,        .   .    .

----------


## .

.       .     .

----------


## sddw

,   ...
 52.61.2 -  ,       ( ,  ).           ?

----------


## .



----------


## wctoria

!   ,   ,    :Redface:  ,       -       ,     ,          ,  ?    ,    ,         , .           .        ,    ,  ...    ? , ,    ,    :Wow:

----------


## .

> .           .


   .   ,          
       .         ,       -

----------


## wctoria

,     ,   ,      ,        ,     ,      ,      .         ,   ,       ,   .   , ,    ,   ?     ...

----------


## .

.       ,   .   ,      ,

----------


## wctoria

,  )       ,   ,    ...

----------


## _

!              100     ,   ,    . ,           ,   ,        .     .
1.       ,       ?
2.       ,   ?

 .

----------


## _

,      ....

----------


## .

1. .   -  ,      .           .

----------


## _

,   .  ,     ...           ,          .....

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

> .       .     .


     .



 13  2013 . N 03-11-11/32808

 ,    -     -   .         ,   149 . ,      ?

----------


## .

**,    ,        (  ).         -

----------

> **,    ,        (  ).         -


       .
  ,         (   ?)            (     ?).    :  "      .",       ..  

   ,         -  ,      ,    :-)

----------


## .

> 


   .       .

----------

> .       .


     ,   .    ,    - .       ,      ,      .
    ,       ..    -  . 
 ...:-)
       .        ,      ,       .     ,      -  :-).

----------

" 01.01.2011       ,       . ..     ,       (     29.09.10  55-30696/2009   11.11.08.  22-1836/08)
    27.07.2010 227-    08.08.2001 129-  1  2011                 3-       .
 ,   ,           ()          5000  ( .3 .14.25  )"
,    .        ,   .    :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


   .  .      -   ,      .          ))




> 


     ()
     .                   ,     :Wink:

----------

()
     .                   ,     :Wink: [/QUOTE]
 :Smilie:

----------

,  91.33(   ,     )-; 80.41(   ); 80.42(      ,     ); 92.6(   )     74.11(    )+ 74.81(),      .               .

----------


## ˸

> 27.07.2010 227-    08.08.2001 129-  1  2011                 3-       .
>  ,   ,           ()          5000  ( .3 .14.25  )"
> ,    .


    ...   ...

----------


## RUS_

6 ,          ,    20,     ,      ?              ?      ?

----------


## .

> ...


- ,   .




> 74.11(    )+ 74.81(),      .


 ,       ?  ,       ,    .     ,         



> ?

----------

!  ,       ,       .   .                 ,    .              ,        .

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## Sweetlane

.       18,22,        ..,     ,    ,   ,         ,       .      -         ?          ,     ?  ,            .

----------


## Anser84

,  !      "  ",      (,    .)      ?

----------


## .

.      ?

----------


## Anser84



----------


## .

,

----------


## Sergeyr19

!
     ,         (       ).     ,          .     -       .          . ( ).      ?

----------


## mvf

""  ?    ?  ?

----------


## Sergeyr19

> ""  ?    ?  ?


     ,              .          ,      .

----------


## mvf

""  -?

----------


## Sergeyr19

> ""  -?


. ( ).

----------


## MarryAnn

!   SOS!  .  /         .    .          (     )    .   .    ?      ,    ?    ,      .  ,       ,     .          ,    , , .  .

----------


## Lara77

*  ,        * 

 ,   
   :           .

  :    ,            .


        .         .

           .      ,   ,     ,    .  ,            ,      (. 5 . 5   8  2001 .  129-).

    5000 . (. 3 . 14.25  ).    . ,      .         .



          .          ,   .     .



       ,      .  ,  :   ,            ? ,   ,     .   .

 ,     .     -          .   ,       (    26  2012 .   49-1563/2011).        ,   ,   ,    .



,      ,    .           ,     .          ,      .

!
        ,     .    ,       .

       ,    .              (   26  2011 .  -4-3/6753).     (. 119 ).

       .      ,      ,   ( 18  2012 .  03-11-06/3/34).         .

      ,      ,    .  ,    ,    .      ,    .


         .     ,    .

         ,  .         ,   .         (    9  2012 .  03-11-11/186).      ,     .



       ,       . ,     ,  ,   ,    . ,        .  ,       .

      ,   .     .            .         .



           .               .



  15     ,    .  ,    , -          .    ,        . .

 ,     ,         .          . ,    ,      (,     25  2012 .  625).

            ,     .



usn.glavbukh.ru
       1 .     ,           (. 5 ,     31  2006 .  55).

  ,       .        :       ,        ( 5  2011 .  14943/10).

       ,     .         .    ,        ?       .



           ,       .      8  1  58    24  2009 .  212-.

         . ,       ()        70     .     ,     -1    3.6  3.   -4  (     2013 )        I  II.        .

     ,        ,     (),       .



            .             ,      18, 2013.             ,  .      ,      .

        ,         .              .

,    

1           ,   .

2      ,         .



:        (  18, 2013).

:  3  14.25  ,     9  2012 .  03-11-11/186.

----------

!

    , ,     .

                .   .       -  .       .      ?

                    !

----------


## .

> !
>         ,     .


 .    ,     .      . 




> ,        .


   .    ,   -       .




> ,     (),       .


  .

----------


## .

> ?


 .  ,

----------

> .  ,

----------


## .



----------

> 


  !

----------


## 11121987

,   6%     2011       70.31           (   )      .  ,      ,     .   2012           ,           .   , ...  2013        ,  ,     1 ,         ()  ,              .    ,    500      +  .

----------


## .

,     ,       ,

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

!
                    ,       ,     ,        .                  ,                       ,                         .3  14.25 . 
             ?
   ?

----------


## .

> ,


   ? -,      .  -,      .




> 


  ?  ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,                         .3  14.25 . 
>              ?
>    ?


         .

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

> .


                ? :Frown:

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

> ? -,      .  -,      .
> 
>   ?  ,     ?


               ,

----------


## .

*Natasha Mamedova*,     .  ,        ,            .
    ,   .  




> ?


     .

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

,      ? 
   ,            17.07.14      ,           24         20 ,     ,         .,            24  .  .,      ? 
       3       2

----------


## .

.      ,                




> 17.07.14      ,


 ,   .           . 



> 24  .  .,      ?


    .       -   




> 3       2


     ?   2       ?

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

2-             2- 
  ,       .. 24    ,           24 ,      -     ?
              ? 
     (          17.07)      24001  13.07. 2014?    -        ,  .

----------


## .

> ,


      ?      . ,    (   )        ?    ?




> ?


          .    ,      .  




> 17.07


   ,     .   .       ,    .      ?          .

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

-    ,       :Frown: 
  ,     
     10    ,                     13.07

----------


## .

.

----------


## Natasha Mamedova

!

----------


## 111

,        (  ,  ),   ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## booker72

. ,        ,        ,      .  ,   -    ,        ..      40.  ,  (   )! ,      ,          ,    ,       ?              ?

----------

,    ...

----------

*booker72*,      .  , , .         ?  -  ? - ,     .   -     ,      -   ?

----------

!  ,      -  ,   -  (  ,     ),   - .           ?

----------

**,     .     ,        .

----------


## Nolina

2014    ,      .          .  ?         ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ?


,   ,        .  ,   ,       .

----------


## _2012

, ,     ()    ,      ?
   .  - .
,          ,   ?

----------



----------

, ,          (),  .          ?         .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?

----------


## Nolina

,         ,        15-. ..     .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,      15 .   -      :Smilie:

----------


## Nolina

!  !!!

----------


## svetuochek

. 
            .     12 "        ,     " (          ).        .          ?

----------



----------

!
  ,       ,        46- ?

----------


## 1

!      74.14 ..     52.44.1   ,52.48.11   . 52.48.12     .52.48.13.  ,     
52.48.14.  ,    . 
    , .. . 
 ( )   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

..           !?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

!!!

----------


## 1

,    .   ,         , ,  ,    ., ..  .    ,       52.48.11, 52.48.12  .?      ,        .

----------


## .

*1*,       .

----------


## tv06

,            ,            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,            ,


      ?   ? 
  (    ) ?

----------


## tv06

...       1.

----------


## val_and

!
 :      2   -    .  . 
        -         . 
         21.12.2015 -          3-  ,    ,      ( ). 
    11.01.2016 -       ( )  ,         .       . , ,          ?

----------


## .

> 21.12.2015 -          3-  ,


             ,      .  ,         ?       
         ,    ?




> 11.01.2016 -       ( )  ,


     ?         .      ?      1   .  ,  ,    
       , .

----------


## val_and

!!!

           ,    ,    .

   :            ,      -       ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## val_and

,     .          ,   ,      ?

----------

..   ..
  .       - .        .         .   ..      ...
      3  4  2015    ...  ...
     ..   ..
 -    ? ...
  ,   3  4 ...     2013  2014 ?
   ?    ?   ..

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,         ,    ,   .  ,      .  ,         ,       ,             . , , ,           ?  ,    :                (    ). 

?  ?   ,  ,  ?     ,  ,              .  ,   .

----------

> ,  ,         ,    ,   .  ,      .  ,         ,       ,             . , , ,           ?  ,    :                (    ). 
> 
> ?  ?   ,  ,  ?     ,  ,              .  ,   .


   ...      ...
       ..
    ...
 ..  .... ...       ..
  ..  ..(((

----------

!     .
, .   -  . , . "  ".   ,      ,      ?     ,          ,     ?....

----------

,,  .

----------


## werw33

> !     .
> , .   -  . , . "  ".   ,      ,      ?     ,          ,     ?....


    --

----------

, !!!!! :Smilie:

----------

, ,       ?   , ,    -    .   ,     .    ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

.            ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  -   .

----------

, .    ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

" ".   .

----------


## .



----------

> 


!

----------

.  ,  .       ,     ,      ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


 ,     -  ,        -     ...  :Frown:

----------

, ,   6%  / ,  ,  .   ,   "    ".       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   "    "


  :Smilie:

----------

>

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  ?   ?

----------

!  ,                   5 ? (  ). 
    ? .       3  . ,  ?    ?
!

----------

.     46.90 "  " -?  ,    ?

----------


## vesnas

(  20%,     50%)  5%  (  ) ,    70%-      5%        ?

----------


## buhvostok74

! ,  ,  .      ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,      .




> ?


.

----------


## koalexey

> (  20%,     50%)  5%  (  ) ,    70%-      5%        ?


   !

----------


## jangofriman

. ,  .
   .     . 45.20.(     ).  ,    (   )       (  ,      ,      ).        :  ,   ,   .       .   . 01/06    ,         2017. .        ().
      :      ,  .      .        +18%,  13%.   ,    ,    ,       (   ).
  :
1.           .        .
2.   ( )          .   ,       .
  .  .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,       (   ).


,    ?  :Smilie:               ?




> .


 ,   .     . 



> ( )


        ? 

  .     .       20%,  . 

:   ,     .       ,        .        6%       (

----------


## .

*jangofriman*,       .

----------


## jangofriman

. .       ,   .

----------


## jangofriman

.   .       ().     .       .

----------


## .

> .   .


      .     ,         :Frown: 
     ,     ?

----------


## jangofriman

200-300 .        :Frown:         . .   .               .          ,       ...

----------


## jangofriman

.            ..

----------


## .

> 200-300


   ...




> ..


     ,

----------


## jangofriman

45.20   .     +18%  13 .      ....   .    .    100

----------


## Server56

:
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/474992/
 ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> +18%  13 .      ...


      20%.    , 
 - ""       ?   ,   ?      ... 
,   ,

----------


## jangofriman

.   () .                   .          .   ,    .    .  .    .

----------


## jangofriman

,      ?       ?

----------


## .

*Server56*,         .     ?

----------


## .

*jangofriman*,      .     ,

----------


## jangofriman

.     ...   ,   ,     .   .(   )   ?

----------


## .

> 


  ?

----------


## jangofriman

, .    ..(      ) :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , .    .

----------


## jangofriman

.     .         .     .     ,    .    .     ..

----------


## .

> 


  .               ,

----------


## jangofriman

,        ...... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## .

.      .      ,     ,     .   ,

----------


## jangofriman

.      .  .         . (      ).     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . (      )


    ,      ?

----------


## jangofriman

,   .   ..

----------

!
  ,    (  )
,   .       .
     ? 
    ?  1 -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  1 -   .


 .     .           ,       ,   .        .  .

----------

!!!

----------

?  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

15  . ?

----------

,    .
         6 ?    
 ?

----------


## wikki7771

! -6%     ,    47.52.7     ,     ,    ?            ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


.    . -   10         .

----------


## wikki7771

> ! -6%     ,    47.52.7     ,     ,    ?            ?


   ,    ?  ( )          . :               ,       ,      .

----------


## wikki7771

?     ( )          . :               ,       ,      .

----------

